# Contractors strike again...



## mike_cos (Aug 12, 2011)

Very interesting NY article with nice pics.. Pentagon has approved $45 million in arms shipments to african troops to fight Shabab

Click on pic


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 12, 2011)

It is pretty interesting.  But that is one area of the world where I would not want a contracting gig, even if it was just "training".


----------

